# Sound skipping on DVD's?



## Ourff (Jan 13, 2007)

Whenever I try to play a DVD, the sound skips. I've tried several different programs, but they all skip. The sound works fine when I play music or other videos that are already on my computer. 

Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be? If it helps, I'm using Windows XP. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First stop, try looking in Device Manager. Pick the IDE channel your drives are on, and select Properties, Advanced Settings and check the mode the drive is running in. It should be *Ultra DMA Mode 2* or better.


----------



## Ourff (Jan 13, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> First stop, try looking in Device Manager. Pick the IDE channel your drives are on, and select Properties, Advanced Settings and check the mode the drive is running in. It should be *Ultra DMA Mode 2* or better.


Ok, I just tried that. It says, "Current Transfer Mode: Not Applicable?"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's the wrong channel in that case. It will have a transfer mode if a device is connected.


----------



## Ourff (Jan 13, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> That's the wrong channel in that case. It will have a transfer mode if a device is connected.


I found one called "Secondary IDE Channel," and it says, "Current Transfer Mode: PIO Mode?" The other five have the same thing that I mentioned in my other post.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, the PIO mode is the problem. DMA Reverts to PIO gives some solutions to this issue.


----------



## Ourff (Jan 13, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> OK, the PIO mode is the problem. DMA Reverts to PIO gives some solutions to this issue.


That worked. Thank you!

I have one more question: After I did that, the sound stopped being as loud as it used to be, even with the speakers all the way up and the volume on Itunes all the way up, it's not loud. Is there anything I can do to fix that?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Check your volume control---Accessories/Entertainment/Volume Control.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you double-click the volume control on the taskbar, you'll get to the audio settings, see if one of the controls are turned down.


----------

